# Winch mount up on sears st 16 help



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Mounting a swisher universal mount on my st 16 for a snow plow or bucket. It's made for atvs but I fabricated it to fit my st16. The plow or bucket is operated by a winch but the thing is is I can't find anywhere good to mount the winch to pick the blade up. This blade weighs around 115 pounds dose anyone have any ideas.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's kind of heavy for the front of the ST16 !


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Do u think it will work


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was once told "you can make ANYTHING work,but making it LAST,...is something else !"
The extra weight is going to put a strain on the front end(wheel bearings, spindles,etc) ,and speed up their wear,or, make them fail,outright.
Can you post some pics of the assembly,and I can tell you better, if the weight is distributed better,or worse,for your machine.


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah I still have to get it mounted then ill post some


----------

